# Minnesota (+8.5) @ Atlanta 12/6/07



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Very Winnable game here for the wolves, Horford is really all they have down low at the moment so Big Al should have a huge game.

101-94 wolves win.... hopefully


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Getting rolled already ... worst.

need to get mccants into the game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All I have to say........ OUCH.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why is Buckner even playing ? He was just awful ever since he came to Dallas and he is continuing his poor play. He is not even a solid defender anymore.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

croco said:


> Why is Buckner even playing ? He was just awful ever since he came to Dallas and he is continuing his poor play. He is not even a solid defender anymore.


Coaching = just as bad as our play at the moment


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I sometimes wish Dwane Casey did not get fired. He was not a great coach, but was better than this coach this team is having.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Getting rolled already ... worst.
> 
> *need to get mccants into the game*


coach avalanche +1 point, mccants making the score respectable, nice little run here in the second


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> *Very Winnable game here for the wolves, Horford is really all they have down low at the moment so Big Al should have a huge game.*
> 
> 101-94 wolves win.... hopefully


Not quite... yet. -1 for Av :lol:

Such a kidder myself.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Not quite... yet. -1 for Av :lol:
> 
> Such a kidder myself.


back to even then lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

our 2 leading scorers only have 18 minutes between them


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. That's rare, they're off to a fast start, 9-0 to begin the 3rd. Hope it lasts to the VERY end of the game. Now, that's my only hope.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Smiths on fire, got it to 2


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Corey Brewer have one more rebound than his fellow Gator teammate, Horford at this point? That's amazing!

We're in lead!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Make it two more for Brewer


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Brewer making up for his poor shooting with some great rebounding numbers... 14 so far and we're up by 4


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We did not draft him for his shooting, his rebounding and ability to steal are greatly needed for this team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Game tied.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

7:05 MIN - Layup by C. Smith
7:07 MIN - C. Smith offensive rebound
7:07 MIN - C. Smith missed a layup
7:09 MIN - C. Smith offensive rebound
7:11 MIN - C. Brewer missed a layup
7:18 ATL - J. Smith made shot
7:20 ATL - J. Smith offensive rebound
7:22 ATL - A. Horford missed a layup
7:24 ATL - A. Horford offensive rebound
7:26 ATL - J. Smith missed a layup

ugly 20 seconds lol.

Still holding the lead though, mccants back in


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

17 boards for brewer


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Game tied again.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

3:58 MIN - Offensive rebound
3:58 MIN - M. Jaric missed a 42-foot three-pointer from near midcourt

What the hell?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hawks back in front.... undoing our great 27-8 3rd quarter

dont blow this one


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> 3:58 MIN - Offensive rebound
> 3:58 MIN - M. Jaric missed a 42-foot three-pointer from near midcourt
> 
> What the hell?


:lol: Antoines been teaching him how to take 4's


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The futility of the 4th quarter is starting to kick in...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

50 total rebounds for the team... Insane, but sadly, we're allowing too much freethrows for the opposing team to slowly killing us.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tied up, thanks to brewers offensive board.... 18 total now


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This is getting very close now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

down by 1, TO wolves ball


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

telfair misses


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A new clock, Wolves with one opportunity to take over the lead.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:21.9 MIN - 20 sec timeout
:21.9 MIN - Offensive rebound
:21.9 MIN - A. Jefferson missed a layup
:23.9 MIN - A. Jefferson offensive rebound
:25.9 MIN - S. Telfair missed a 12-foot jumper from the right wing

one more shot at it, still down one


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Eh, guess not. Jaric with a layup. 87-86.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jaric scores.... very quickly though, ATL timeout with 20 to go


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

smith scored... we got 7 seconds


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Crazy last seconds in this game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jaric.

Av, I thought you meant Craig Smith, and I never read 7 seconds correctly lol. All the hype in my mind right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jaric again!!!

ATL has 2 seconds and a prayer


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We lost.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

o.m.g.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol... couldnt see that coming  great finish but how depressing to throw it away


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I knew it. Their 4th quarter performances are always worthless, but very close indeed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well on the bright side craig smith and Brewer realy stepped up, and hell marko had a great game dare i say,

still... we need some wins


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

marko showcasing himself for a possible trade. maybe a borderline team will throw something our way. someone who really needs a PG. Denver maybe?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Josh Smith with 7 blocks, ouch. ANyway, mad prop to Brewer for his best performance other than just getting the points.


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

dp


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

JuX said:


> Josh Smith with 7 blocks, ouch. ANyway, mad prop to Brewer for his best performance other than just getting the points.



Those were some nasty blocks; at least two of those will be on nbatv top 10. :cheers:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, Brewer was a beast on the boards 2nite!

I wish i could've watched this game!


----------

